# Create a tiny URL !



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Are you sick of posting URLs in emails only to have it break when sent causing the recipient to have to cut and paste it back together?

Add TinyURL to your browser's toolbar

http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Neat joe2cool , Thanks.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

...........


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Cheers,Joe.for the link.Just noticed your new avatar<:up:


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

NP Alfie,.......................


----------

